# CONGRATULATIONS 2017 CALENDAR CONTEST WINNERS



## Josh (Oct 12, 2016)

*JOB WELL DONE! YOU SHOULD ALL BE PROUD!*
1st-#18 with 28 votes
2nd-#4 with 26 votes
3rd-#24 with 14 votes 
4th, 5th, 6th, 7th places 
#8,#11,#19,#22, with 11 votes
8th, 9th, 10th places
#10,#26,#28 with 9 votes
11th, 12th places 
#1,#23 with 8 votes
*
CONTESTANTS! PLEASE TELL US WHICH PICTURE IS YOURS AND THE NAME AND SPECIES OF YOUR TORTOISE OR TURTLE.*


1
Dork - Indian star






Photo 2
PJay - Ellie (or Earnhardt) Eastern Box turtle





Photo 3





Photo 4
Cyan - 3 year old Elongated, Penelope





Photo 5
Ariel Perez - 4 mos. Sulcata, Spotty





Photo 6
Team Gomberg - 4 yr old Leopard Levi





Photo 7
Blake M - 4.5 yr old Sulcata, Dexter





Photo 8
Big Charlie - 17 yr old Sulcata Charlie





Photo 9





Photo 10
Tidgy's Dad - Testudo graeca, Tidgy





Photo 11
Anthony P - Marginated





Photo 12
GingerLove - 5 year old female Russian, Ginger





Photo 13






Photo 15
Moozillion - Eastern Hermanni, Elsa





Photo 16





Photo 17
Maggie3fan - Sulcata, Bob





Photo 18
Kristoff - Testudo graeca ibera, Kristoff





Photo 19
MichaelaW - three toed box turtle, Merry





Photo 20





Photo 21





Photo 22
Tortadise - Amazon spotted turtle





Photo 23
LaDuke Photo - Redfoot, Rambo





Photo 24
HI Tortoise Rescue - Russian





Photo 25





Photo 26
Yvonne G - 16 year old Aldabran, SO





Photo 27





Photo 28
Sibi - 7 year old sulcata, Baby Runt


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm so happy to see that #28 got a spot on the calendar. It was slow going at first, with no one voting for the picture when it was upside down. But it turned around nicely when the picture orientation was fixed. 

We're going to have a very nice calendar this year. I wish we could put the username and species on each picture before it goes to print, but I've been told it's too difficult a task to do.

But all of us still want to know which picture belongs to who, so please let us know which picture is yours. I'll start:

Picture #26 is me and SO (16 year old male Aldabran tortoise)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 21, 2016)

I submitted #6, Levi, a 4yr old leopard tortoise.


----------



## Blakem (Oct 21, 2016)

Mine was number 7


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 21, 2016)

I took #8. It is Charlie. He is a 17 year old, approximately 100 pound, sulcata.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 21, 2016)

Congrats! ! ! ! !


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 21, 2016)

Yey!! Congratulations everyone!!! Those are some really great pictures that were chosen!


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2016)

Blake m said:


> Mine was number 7


More info please.


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2016)

Congrats everyone. It will be a beautiful calendar once again.


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 21, 2016)

Number 11 is mine. This is a Marginated Tortoise and she does not have a name yet


----------



## PJay (Oct 21, 2016)

I submitted #2. My daughter calls her Ellie because she says there are letter E's on the carapace, but I call her Dale (Earnhardt) because if you turn her around the other way the E's become 3's and she is the Intimidator's # 3 car. She is an Eastern Box Turtle, Terrapene Carolina Carolina.


----------



## Ariel Perez (Oct 21, 2016)

Number 5
It's a Sulcata tortoise about 4 months old.

Its name is Spotty!


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 21, 2016)

PJay said:


> I submitted #2. My daughter calls her Ellie because she says there are letter E's on the carapace, but I call her Dale (Earnhardt) because if you turn her around the other way the E's become 3's and she is the Intimidator's # 3 car. She is an Eastern Box Turtle, Terrapene Carolina Carolina.


I see the Es and the 3s! What a cool looking tortoise!


----------



## MichaelaW (Oct 21, 2016)

Number 19 is mine. It is a Three-toed box turtle hatchling by the name of Merry (named after one of the hobbits in _Lord of the Rings)._


----------



## cyan (Oct 21, 2016)

Mine is #4.
It is Penelope, a 3 year old Elongated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2016)

cyan said:


> Mine is #4.
> It is Penelope, a 3 year old Elongated.



I LOVE Penelope's face!!!!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2016)

I want to know who submited #18, the winter


----------



## Blakem (Oct 21, 2016)

I guess I shouldn't assume everyone knows the species of my torotise. This is Dexter, my sulcata tortoise. He's 4.5 years old and 40+ pounds, 18-20 inches long.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2016)

Blake m said:


> I guess I shouldn't assume everyone knows the species of my torotise. This is Dexter, my sulcata tortoise. He's 4.5 years old and 40+ pounds, 18-20 inches long.


that's better


----------



## mctlong (Oct 21, 2016)

We haven't heard from 24. I'm dying to know who the little Casanova is.


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeayyy congrats to all winner!!!!


----------



## HI Tortoise Rescue (Oct 21, 2016)

Mine is #24. He's a little Russian tortoise with delusions of grandeur! But I think he's just horny...he tried to mate with a coconut the other day!

Ken


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 21, 2016)

HI Tortoise Rescue said:


> Mine is #24. He's a little Russian tortoise with delusions of grandeur! But I think he's just horny...he tried to mate with a coconut the other day!
> 
> Ken


I love your picture!


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 22, 2016)

#18 is Kristoff, testudo graeca ibera. 

A heartfelt thank you to all members who have liked this photo. It captures one of the first magical moments when he started to eat (he refused food for the first 10 days with us and had me so worried). 

Congratulations to all the participants for having submitted such great photos!!!! What a close race - across the board!


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 22, 2016)

Kristoff said:


> #18 is Kristoff, testudo graeca ibera.
> 
> A heartfelt thank you to all members who have liked this photo. It captures one of the first magical moments when he started to eat (he refused food for the first 10 days with us and had me so worried).
> 
> Congratulations to all the participants for having submitted such great photos!!!! What a close race - across the board!


I love your photo. I'm never quick enough to catch Charlie in mid bite.


----------



## Texas Scott (Oct 22, 2016)

#1 - Indian star


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 22, 2016)

Dork said:


> #1 - Indian star


Beautiful picture! It looks like a painting.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 22, 2016)

PJay said:


> I submitted #2. My daughter calls her Ellie because she says there are letter E's on the carapace, but I call her Dale (Earnhardt) because if you turn her around the other way the E's become 3's and she is the Intimidator's # 3 car. She is an Eastern Box Turtle, Terrapene Carolina Carolina.



If I had known her name I would have voted for her.......
3fan4ever


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 22, 2016)

#17....Bob


----------



## dmmj (Oct 22, 2016)

HI Tortoise Rescue said:


> Mine is #24. He's a little Russian tortoise with delusions of grandeur! But I think he's just horny...he tried to mate with a coconut the other day!
> 
> Ken


I think that pretty much describes every russian (tortoise) on the planet.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 22, 2016)

Kristoff said:


> #18 is Kristoff, testudo graeca ibera.
> 
> A heartfelt thank you to all members who have liked this photo. It captures one of the first magical moments when he started to eat (he refused food for the first 10 days with us and had me so worried).
> 
> Congratulations to all the participants for having submitted such great photos!!!! What a close race - across the board!









A wonderful photo of a gorgeous tort, it really is.​





​

​


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 22, 2016)

Number 10 was mine.
Tidgy.
Testudo graeca graeca.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 22, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Number 10 was mine.
> Tidgy.
> Testudo graeca graeca.


That was a cute one.

Knew it, believe me. After all, she is my daughter-in-law.


----------



## Blakem (Oct 22, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> #17....Bob


Great photo!


----------



## PJay (Oct 22, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> If I had known her name I would have voted for her.......
> 3fan4ever


I thought you would like that.


----------



## sibi (Oct 22, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> #17....Bob


How adorable! He looked so happy there.


----------



## sibi (Oct 22, 2016)

Mine is #28 Baby Runt. She's a seven year old sulcata. I think she was actually posing for this pic. LOL


----------



## sibi (Oct 22, 2016)

Josh said:


> *JOB WELL DONE! YOU SHOULD ALL BE PROUD!*
> 1st-#18 with 28 votes
> 2nd-#4 with 26 votes
> 3rd-#24 with 14 votes
> ...


Thank you Yvonne for helping Baby Runt make it into this year's calendar. I don't know how the photo made it upside down, but I'm sure glad someone fixed it! Thank you all.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 22, 2016)

#22 is mine. Couple of podocnemis unifilis (Amazon spotted turtle) basking on a piece of driftwood.


----------



## mctlong (Oct 22, 2016)

HI Tortoise Rescue said:


> Mine is #24. He's a little Russian tortoise with delusions of grandeur! But I think he's just horny...he tried to mate with a coconut the other day!
> 
> Ken


That picture is too funny!!!


----------



## sibi (Oct 22, 2016)

tortadise said:


> #22 is mine. Couple of podocnemis unifilis (Amazon spotted turtle) basking on a piece of driftwood.


Real good looking turtles you have there.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2016)

sibi said:


> Thank you Yvonne for helping Baby Runt make it into this year's calendar. I don't know how the photo made it upside down, but I'm sure glad someone fixed it! Thank you all.



I wondered who that pretty sulcata belonged to. I'm glad Josh was able to get it turned around and the re-vote did him some good. He deserves a spot!


----------



## sibi (Oct 23, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I wondered who that pretty sulcata belonged to. I'm glad Josh was able to get it turned around and the re-vote did him some good. He deserves a spot!


He is a she. I thank all for getting her pic straight. I think she was posing for the pic. She's a ham, for sure.


----------



## Josh (Oct 25, 2016)

Congratulations again to all the winners!
The calendar is now available to order!!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## sibi (Oct 25, 2016)

H


Josh said:


> Congratulations again to all the winners!
> The calendar is now available to order!!
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


How doI use PayPal? I have an account, but when it asks for "pay for goods and services," it asks for an email, phone, or name. What do I use? Am I even doing this right? That's why I hate using PayPal.


----------



## sibi (Oct 25, 2016)

sibi said:


> H
> How doI use PayPal? I have an account, but when it asks for "pay for goods and services," it asks for an email, phone, or name. What do I use? Am I even doing this right? That's why I hate using PayPal.


Never mind. I figured it out. I had to use Josh's email, duh...


----------



## MPRC (Oct 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so happy to see that #28 got a spot on the calendar. It was slow going at first, with no one voting for the picture when it was upside down. But it turned around nicely when the picture orientation was fixed.
> 
> We're going to have a very nice calendar this year. I wish we could put the username and species on each picture before it goes to print, but I've been told it's too difficult a task to do.
> 
> ...



It would take me less than 15 minutes to add text to the images if you had access to the full-sized files if you really want to do it.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh and I'm #23 with Rambo the Redfoot. Thanks for the votes!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> It would take me less than 15 minutes to add text to the images if you had access to the full-sized files if you really want to do it.



We really want to do it, however, the full sized photos are in Josh's hands. We don't have access to them.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> We really want to do it, however, the full sized photos are in Josh's hands. We don't have access to them.


I'm always surprised by how unstreamlined this contest can be. I know there are dozens of members with the graphic skills to create text overlays. Maybe we should look into it for next year. - I bet people would love to have the descriptions available!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't think we have info yet on #27, 3, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20, 21, 25 and 27. I'm going to include a piece of paper with the I.D.s with each calendar order, so I'd really like to put the name with the picture.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm always surprised by how unstreamlined this contest can be. I know there are dozens of members with the graphic skills to create text overlays. Maybe we should look into it for next year. - I bet people would love to have the descriptions available!



We've already decided to take matters more into our (moderators) hands for the next calendar contest. And since we will be having the pictures sent to US instead of to Josh, we will be able to enlist more help of the kind you're suggesting.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think we have info yet on #27, 3, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20, 21, 25 and 27. I'm going to include a piece of paper with the I.D.s with each calendar order, so I'd really like to put the name with the picture.



Oh sorry, my bad. Anyways, I am the proud owner of the little female tort in #12. She's a Russian tortoise, she's about five years old (though I've only had her a year). Her name is Ginger.


----------



## Kristoff (Oct 29, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Oh sorry, my bad. Anyways, I am the proud owner of the little female tort in #12. She's a Russian tortoise, she's about five years old (though I've only had her a year). Her name is Ginger.


This was my 4-year-old's favorite photo! Too cool!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2016)

MONTH PLACE NUMBER VOTES USER NAME SPECIES

Cover 11th 1 8 Dork Indian Star
Jan 2nd 4 26 Cyan Elongata
Feb 5th 11 11 Anthony P Marginata
Mar 12th 23 8 LaDuke Photo Redfoot
Apr 6th 19 11 Michaela W 3-toe
May 9th 26 9 Yvonne G Aldabran
Jun 4th 8 11 Big Charlie Sulcata
Jul 3rd 24 14 HI Tortoise Rescue Russian
Aug 1st 18 28 Kristoff Testudo Graeca
Sep 8th 10 9 Tidgy's Dad Testudo Graeca
Oct 10th 28 9 Sibi Sulcata
Nov 7th 22 11 Tortadise Amazon Spotted Turtle
Dec Collage 

Placement in the calendar was random. As you can see, Kristoff's picture, which won the contest, has August, and Dork's picture, which placed 11th in the voting has the cover. Favoritism has nothing to do with it. Totally random.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 6, 2016)

These are all great pictures!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm happy with that. 
Super calendar.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2016)

My sister was pretty upset the year she won because her picture wasn't on the cover. Personally, I would much rather have a month. The cover gets turned over immediately, while a month stays in the forefront for at least 28 days! 

I'm thinking next year we'll limit pictures to no humans. I'm not real fond of having a picture of me hanging on someone's wall for a whole month. Wish I had thought of that sooner.


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> My sister was pretty upset the year she won because her picture wasn't on the cover. Personally, I would much rather have a month. The cover gets turned over immediately, while a month stays in the forefront for at least 30 days!
> 
> I'm thinking next year we'll limit pictures to no humans. I'm not real fond of having a picture of me hanging on someone's wall for a whole month. Wish I had thought of that sooner.


Just for the record, I'm very happy with August.

Lots of great photos, guys. Too bad the year has only 12 months


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> My sister was pretty upset the year she won because her picture wasn't on the cover. Personally, I would much rather have a month. The cover gets turned over immediately, while a month stays in the forefront for at least 30 days!
> 
> I'm thinking next year we'll limit pictures to no humans. I'm not real fond of having a picture of me hanging on someone's wall for a whole month. Wish I had thought of that sooner.


I've said exactly the same about the cover, wouldn't want it myself. ('cept it's at least 28 days) 
Yvonne on my wall for a whole month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> We've already decided to take matters more into our (moderators) hands for the next calendar contest. And since we will be having the pictures sent to US instead of to Josh, we will be able to enlist more help of the kind you're suggesting.


#15 Is my Eastern Hermann's, Elsa Elizabeth. But she didn't make the calendar, so I'm not clear why the info on her is needed...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2016)

Moozillion said:


> #15 Is my Eastern Hermann's, Elsa Elizabeth. But she didn't make the calendar, so I'm not clear why the info on her is needed...



Because we all like to know which picture belongs to which member.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Because we all like to know which picture belongs to which member.


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2016)

Moozillion said:


> #15 Is my Eastern Hermann's, Elsa Elizabeth. But she didn't make the calendar, so I'm not clear why the info on her is needed...


And she is in the montage for December.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 6, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And she is in the montage for December.



Yeah, and I count being in the collage as being a winner. Muahahah! I won! I won!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 6, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And she is in the montage for December.


Oh, COOL!!! I didn't know that!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2016)

Moozillion said:


> Oh, COOL!!! I didn't know that!!!


Everyone's a winner.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> The cover gets turned over immediately, while a month stays in the forefront for at least 28 days!
> 
> .



Personally, this is why I think the collage should go on the cover and each winner gets an entire month dedicated to their photo!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 7, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> Personally, this is why I think the collage should go on the cover and each winner gets an entire month dedicated to their photo!


I AGREE!!!!!!


----------



## sibi (Nov 7, 2016)

Moozillion said:


> I AGREE!!!!!!


You know, that's a great idea! At least it should be tried once to see how it goes. I mean, how cool would that be in making everyone who entered, even though they didn't win, feel like a winner, up front and personal!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> Personally, this is why I think the collage should go on the cover and each winner gets an entire month dedicated to their photo!



I like this idea. I'll set it aside for next year's consideration.


----------



## CathyNed (Nov 7, 2016)

Ha i missed the whole thing!!! oops!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Ha i missed the whole thing!!! oops!!



Funny, I was just thinking, "Cripes! We have SO many 2017 calendar threads." How on earth did you miss it? Oh well...there's always next year.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok...here's how it works: Tyler Stewart of tortoisesupply.com will make a credit to each winner's account, so in order for all you winners to claim your prize, you have to go to tortoisesupply.com and make an account. If you already have an account, that's good. I will be sending Tyler a list of the winners and the value of their win, and in order to do that, I'll need your real name and email address. Please send me that info in a private message.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2016)

I just realized not all of you might know who gets a prize. Well, this year, EVERY MONTH gets a prize. 

1st Place gets $100 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
2nd Place gets $50 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
3rd Place gets $25 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
4th through 12th Place gets $10 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!


----------



## sibi (Nov 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I just realized not all of you might know who gets a prize. Well, this year, EVERY MONTH gets a prize.
> 
> 1st Place gets $100 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
> 2nd Place gets $50 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
> ...


How cool is that! I think the last time I ever won anything in my life was when I was about 8 years old when a bunch of us kids were at a Christmas event at school, and I won the raffle for a huge doll. The doll was almost as large as me, or at least that's how I remember it


----------



## CathyNed (Nov 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Funny, I was just thinking, "Cripes! We have SO many 2017 calendar threads." How on earth did you miss it? Oh well...there's always next year.


I know! Icant believe it either! I've started back at work and have just been out of the loop lately!! we'll start practising our beauty shots for next year!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2016)

There are so many threads for the 2017 calendar that I can't remember if there's on specifically for you winners. Anyway...I said I'd keep you updated on your prize situation...I've received the info on all the prize winners and have emailed it to tyler just now. It's up to you all now to make sure you open an account at tortoisesupply.com so that Tyler can give you your prize as a credit to the account.

Thank you all for participating in the contest. It was fun and I really enjoyed seeing all the pictures. Keep us in mind for next year's contest, and practice taking pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2016)

I just received an email from Tyler Stewart at tortoisesupply.com. He has given all the credits to the winner's accounts except for @cyan and @tortadise. Neither of those usernames has made an account yet.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 12, 2016)

Congratulations everyone!
I will play next time


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 12, 2016)

AZtortMom said:


> Congratulations everyone!
> I will play next time



I hope so. I'm looking forward to beating you!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 12, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I hope so. I'm looking forward to beating you!!


Challenge accepted


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 14, 2016)

Mine is #9 he is 8 yrs old and his name is Sheldon.

I agree that every winner should get a month and the collage should be the cover. That's a great idea! Sheldon was Mr August of 2013, I believe that year the collage was on the back cover.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 14, 2016)

DaisyDuke said:


> Mine is #9 he is 8 yrs old and his name is Sheldon.
> 
> I agree that every winner should get a month and the collage should be the cover. That's a great idea! Sheldon was Mr August of 2013, I believe that year the collage was on the back cover.


Thi year(2016), it was Miss August - Tidgy.
Next year she's Miss September!


----------

